# 1935 Schwinn Motorbike - Old meets Fast



## tailhole (Mar 9, 2013)

Here is a bike I hope to put many many miles on this summer.  I believe it is a 1935 Schwinn, might be wrong on the year, but that is what the frame seller told me.  It now has a Morrow (8 tooth) NOS hubs laced to new Velocity 700 Deep-V rims.  She's pretty fast and fun to ride downhill and on the flats. Uphill is a different story.  Magnets hold the wrench.


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 10, 2013)

awesome bike! What are those cool metal bits on the handlebars??
Here is a photo of my old schwinn (excelsior)


----------



## tailhole (Mar 10, 2013)

*Paperboy Hooks*

Nice bike too!  I've been looking for a tank for mine. I don't understand why they ever stopped putting doors on them, making them inaccessible. 
Those are paperboy hooks.  I have been putting them in different places on the bars until I settle on the place I like them most.  I have some on another bike and use them to hang grocery bags when coming back from the store. Here's a shot of the hooks on my '46 DX.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 10, 2013)

*This has become one of my favorites*



tailhole said:


> Here is a bike I hope to put many many miles on this summer.  I believe it is a 1935 Schwinn, might be wrong on the year, but that is what the frame seller told me.  It now has a Morrow (8 tooth) NOS hubs laced to new Velocity 700 Deep-V rims.  She's pretty fast and fun to ride downhill and on the flats. Uphill is a different story.  Magnets hold the wrench.




You will have a blast, I love this bike... I'm able to ride uphill too with this smaller chainring.

Cheers.


----------



## tailhole (Mar 10, 2013)

*Nice Bike!*

I like that DX!  I ride my DX all the time. It's a 9/26 ratio and it does pretty good uphill and really good on the flats.


----------



## okozzy (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm running a 34/20 ratio... those hooks make your bike look BAD-AS*!


----------

